# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Chris Biesterfeldt Urban Mandolin now available for purchase

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - We raved about *Chris Biesterfeldt's* freshman recording last month boasting "his train-songish rendition of the classic 70's *Weather Report* jazz-fusion fave "*Teen Town*" is dead-on, laugh out loud accurate, and one of the freshest acoustic string jazz interpretations you'll hear." The heavily in demand Broadway multi-instrumentalist orchestra veteran's CD is now available for purchase from your favorite online resources and we highly recommend purchasing your copy as soon as you can. The 16 song collection of mostly classic bebop with some stirring pop side trips is a fret barn burner.

*Chris Biesterfeldt; "Urban Mandolin*" Release 11/5/2013
  Jazz trio with mandolin, upright bass and drums like you've never heard before! An absolute JazzMando must-have.
*Read review*: Chris Biesterfeldt: Urban Mandolin 
*Purchase information*:
CD Baby
iTunes
Amazon

Tracks:
1. Bebop (Dizzy Gillespie)
2. Quasimodo (Charlie Parker)
3. Freedom Jazz Dance (Eddie Harris)
4. Bach G-Minor Presto (Johann Sebastian Bach)
5. I Can't Make You Love Me (Mike Reid / James Allen II Shamblin)
6. Teen Town (Jaco Pastorius)
7. Bright Size Life (Pat Metheny)
8. Ready and Able (Jimmy Smith)
9. Armando's Rhumba (Chick Corea)
10. Bye-Ya (Thelonious Monk)
11. Witch Hunt (Wayne Shorter)
12. Segura Ele (Benedicto Lacerda / "Pixinguinha" Alfredo Vianna)
13. God Only Knows (Brian Wilson / Tony Asher)
14. Back at the Chicken Shack (Jimmy Smith)
15. Some Skunk Funk (Randy Brecker)
16. Rollo Interior (Frank Zappa)


More news...

----------


## Glassweb

To be sure this cat can play. It's obvious to me that he's been heavily influenced by Andy Statman's playing. He even recorded "Chicken Shack", which Andy covered so amazingly on his last CD "Old Brooklyn".

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

What a great recording! I pay attention to what's going on jazz mandolin wise, so it always amazes me when someone like this appears that I've never heard of previously.

Apparently, he's well known in NYC, but more as a guitarist. Anyway, I just think it's great music and well worth checking out.

Regards

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Very nice little plug/review for this CD by jazz critic Kevin Whitehead on today's (Dec. 16) edition of Fresh Air.

The audio and transcript were pending this morning, but should be available shortly.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Great mandolin playing!

----------

